# How much gets backed up?



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

My XP home addition is acting up. I seem to have no virus problems, just corrupted system files (or whatever it is that instructs the computer) I have been told by several people that I need to reinstall XP.

Now here is where the problems begin.

First of all, I considered a "repair" install. I looked at the opened disc, and it said because I had an older version of XP on the disc than was now installed on my computer, anything I did would wipe out all the upgrades I've had over the past two years (there are a ton!)

I got scared.

Because of the hassles I've seen my wife going through on her new HP (VISTA Home Premium) I will resist changing to Vista as long as I can.

So, if I can buy a recent XP disc, will all my programs be included on a backup that I would perform with the XP Backup Utility?

The reason I ask is because we pruchased a license for three installs of the MS programs.... and we already have placed them on three computers. No installs left I assume?

Also, I have a MS Project program (an old one a company I used to work for let me put on my computer for work at home) that I don't want to lose since I have no key for it any longer.

If I blow out all this screwed up XP I presently have, and put on a newer XP, (assuming I can find one), is there any way I can reinstall the same programs now installed on my computer?

I already keep all my data copied to an external HD, but no programs, 'cause I have no idea how to do that.

Any hope, or do I just plan on spending another grand on new programs?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Option 1

If you can roll back the install to a prior date before problems started to happen

Option 2
Re-install XP & any software

Generally when you re-install the OS, you have to re-install all the other software too. The links in the registry are broken once you re-install. Some programs may work without re-installing, almost always MS programs must be re-installed

For Microsoft you may have 3 licenses
If you call them they will generally give you a code to re-install
It's 3 licenses on 3 computers, not 3 installs
I've used the same software to re-install with a new Hd & a new computer 2x now. So basically my 4th install - on one license


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Option 1
> 
> If you can roll back the install to a prior date before problems started to happen
> That's out. I've been working with this problem for over three months now, and one of the first things the computer did was erase all my "set points" or whatever they're called. It left me with no place to restore to.
> ...


So since I'm already legally on this computer, they may let me reinstall from the 2007 program disc I have? Well, that's something. I'll lose the MS Project, but I guess spending $800 for that program is better than buying all of the MS suite.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, I have 2007 & re-installed
In some cases they "monitor" the license electronically
IE when you go to verify/register online they may give you a number to call. When I called I explained that I had installed a new HD & was re-installing all the Apps on the new HD

Erasing all of the setpoints is an indication of some sort of spyware

As far as the Project goes I'm not sure if you print out the page with the serial number if MS will help you. Usually they want you to have the original disc & install number


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry, still have some questions.

When I get ready to reinstall my XP (I'll probably have to use my original old disc if I can't find a newer one somewhere.............. no big deal there, just hours of upgrades to download) should I reformat the hard drive, or anything like that? Or just do an XP "clean install"?

And once the new operating system is installed, will bringing back any of the things I "backed up" cause me problems? For instance, messed up Registery files.

I apologize for all the questions, but I'm kind of ignorant about this system install stuff, and don't want to do something stupid.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

any cross-linked or truncated files showing up?

DM


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

If you have backed up everything you want, then go ahead and reformat as ntfs. I usually delete the partition table and create a new one.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If you backed up the registry & try to restore that may cause a problem. Registry keys are created as you go along & add/remove/change the OS & installed Apps

Spyware does write to the Registry
I only keep my docs & re-install everything else


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, you guys have almost convinced me to just keep plugging along with things the way they are, aggravating as all the error messages and IE shut-downs are. 

I have no idea what cross-linked or truncated files are, let alone how to find out if I have any.

I have a vague idea that NTFS is somehow different than Fat 32, whatever that is. And I have a dining room table, a ping-pong table, kitchen table, end tables, a coffee table and a picnic table. But I haven't seen a partition table anywhere, and wouldn't know how to create one if the one I guess I have somewhere got deleted.

I DID understand the warning about not re-installing any of the Registry stuff, though. :thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i sent you a PM how to do that willie.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

To check the drive for errors
You right click the C drive in Windows explorer
Select tools
Error checking
Check now

It IS possible that the hard drive is failing, which maybe causing the errors. Make sure everything is backed up from now on (well always).


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> i sent you a PM how to do that willie.
> 
> DM


Ok, I downloaded that program and ran it. It finally said it was finished. And it seemed to have found nothing

I left it on my computer, and when I tried to log back into this forum, or any other, a message came up saying Explorer could not find the site.

So I un-installed the program, and things went right back to my usual state of partially working... sometimes.

But it didn't give me any other information about cross-linked files or truncated anythings.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> To check the drive for errors
> You right click the C drive in Windows explorer
> Select tools
> Error checking
> ...


I'm assuming we're talking about under the heading "My Computer" here. That's the only place I can find a reference to "C Drive".

I did that, and selected TOOLS from the toolbar at the top.

Nothing pertaining to either "Error Checking", nor "Check now" comes up.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Eh, I'm on Vista now
I thought it was similar on XP

Here's the MS instructions:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315265

It should be there
If its not then this is pointing more & more to spyware
Spyware can disable your anti-virus software/updates


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Eh, I'm on Vista now
> I thought it was similar on XP
> 
> Here's the MS instructions:
> ...


 I found it............. it was under PROPERTIES.

But it says it cannot run the check now. It will do so when I next restart my computer.

I have run no less than six different scanning programs, and they all say I'm clean. (seven, if you count the one Mouse sent me the link to today) But I have not been able to get any updates from MS for months. I can update _some_ other programs with no problem.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

OK I restarted the computer and it ran.

But all it was, was ChkDsk. I've run that at least a dozen times in the last couple of months... that's what anyone I talk to has me do... and it has always come up with a perfect drive disc. No problems at all.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

with what /parameters?
(/f? /r?) did it run in dos at bootup?
check your PMs. i sent you a link to a tool.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you might also check start/control panel/automatic updates to see if it's turned on for the MS updates. if it is, turn it off, apply, and turn it on again, apply. reboot and see what happens.

DM


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> with what /parameters?
> (/f? /r?) did it run in dos at bootup?
> check your PMs. i sent you a link to a tool.
> 
> DM


F, R, X, and I at various times. And yes, it was running in dos at boot and at regular scans too.

I have tried the on/off method with the updates.... but that is not the problem. MS update cannot seem to read my computer. The upgrade site and my computer both freeze up while trying to see what upgrades I need, and I have to shut my computer off to resume normal operations.

Thank you for the scan program. It ran for just over two hours to read my 115 G HD, and it was reading about a block per second. Every single one was GREEN.

I've had some of the sharpest IT guys I know with Raytheon, Pinellas County, and the City of St. Petersburg, and one private consultant firm trying to figure this mess of a machine out. And they all say to wipe it out and reinstall XP.

I've been dragging my feet because of the cost of replacing all my programs. Money is a little tight right now. :wink: If I can get MS to agree to let me reinstall the suite free, I may bite the bullet and do it soon.

This thing is getting to be real aggravating.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Warning Will Robinson!!! 

http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/03/24/conficker.computer.worm/index.html



> DeBolt said Conficker C imbeds itself deep in the computer where it is difficult to track. The program, for instance, stops Windows from conducting automatic updates that could prevent the malware from causing damage.
> 
> The program could delete all of the files on a person's computer, use zombie PCs -- those controlled by a master -- to overwhelm and shut down Web sites or monitor a person's keyboard strokes to collect private information like passwords or bank account information, experts said.


----------

